# Barrie Tornado



## YotaBota (Jul 15, 2021)

Just saw this on the news. 
BrentH - are all okay at in your area?


----------



## Hruul (Jul 15, 2021)

I hope everyone is ok.  Looks like a fairly populated area.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey all - yep - all good up here where I am.  

we are only 15 minutes North of Barrie but have a totally different weather system. The weather didn’t change much for us at all.  We battened down the hatches and put away any fly always  and - nothing but some rain.  

I heard south Barrie got a touchdown hit and damage - nothing for us so far.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 15, 2021)

The news showed damaged houses and cars thrown around. Not pretty.
good to hear you're okay.


----------



## Beez12 (Jul 15, 2021)

Yeah some of those photos are horrendous. Saw one of a house half peeled off its foundation.


----------

